# Got me a new bow!!



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

congrates on the new bow


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like you made a great choice.

God Bless you this season!


----------



## graysont (Sep 14, 2009)

CMA121885 said:


> Well folks, Iv been studying these new bows for a while now, and was almost sold on the bowtech nitrous just because of the price. I currently have a 06 ally, and a 07 tribute, But just wanted something different. Well after a trip to sportsmans warehouse, I bought the Bowtech Patriot 2!! Man for the price of this bow, its freakn awesome!!! I got it set up and shot it through the chrono with a 439 gr arrow and got 285 out of it. That was 30 inch draw and 70 lbs. I couldnt beleive how smooth this thing was to draw, Guess it was because Im so use to the dual cam bows Iv been shootn. But it sure is a sweet thing to shoot!!


 Congradulations! I just bought my first bow , a 2002 sigle cam Patriot. I need to change the cam module (it is for a 28" draw-need a 30"), but I love it! A friend of mine in Olla heped me sight it in- he was really impressed with the speed and how quiet it was.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

what is a patriot 2?


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

iceman36 said:


> what is a patriot 2?


i think they are lower end bowtechs made just for sportsmans warehouse.. kinda like dicks sporting goods has lower end martins


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

would like to see a pic,always lookin for a backup bow but their website doesnt show anything


----------



## AndrewCB4571 (Sep 15, 2009)

and how much was it? pics would be great. Congradulations.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Naked bow was 449.00...Ill try to get some pics uploaded tonight!!


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

CMA121885 said:


> Well folks, Iv been studying these new bows for a while now, and was almost sold on the bowtech nitrous just because of the price. I currently have a 06 ally, and a 07 tribute, But just wanted something different. Well after a trip to sportsmans warehouse, I bought the Bowtech Patriot 2!! Man for the price of this bow, its freakn awesome!!! I got it set up and shot it through the chrono with a 439 gr arrow and got 285 out of it. That was 30 inch draw and 70 lbs. I couldnt beleive how smooth this thing was to draw, Guess it was because Im so use to the dual cam bows Iv been shootn. But it sure is a sweet thing to shoot!!


New Stuff......Isn't it great!!!


----------

